# Select Raft & IK Sale (Ltd Qty)



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

9’ RMR SB-090 self-bailing - lime
10.5’ RMR SB-105 self-bailing - red lime blue
12’ RMR SB-120 self-bailing - blue
13’ RMR SB-130 self-bailing - blue
14’ RMR SBDS-140 Drop-Stitch self-bailing - blue

Tributary 12.0 HD self-bailing - blue

IK
RMR IK=123 Animas Single self-bailing with free Accent Rage Paddle (whitewater)
Innova Swing 1 Decked Single (touring)
Innova Solar 410 Tandem (touring)


Happy Halloween - TBP Admin


----------

